# How do you store your stash?



## Char&Bump-x

Going on from retromums thread, how do you store your stash? With pics! (can you tell I love looking at other peoples stash :haha:)


----------



## dougie

my modest stash, but room for plenty more, well once i sort out louies too small clothes, this is his clothes overflow which has been turned into nappy shelves

with the box for the LLs that arent made up
 



Attached Files:







100_2387.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 60


----------



## Pops

For now, Missys are in white baskets that live on the bottom shelf of her changing table but we have too many so have all her smalls in one and then some of her BTP and larger sized just sit on top - they will eventually live in a drawer but thought it easier to keep them all together until she got here and we know what works for us!

Her Spuggies live in those pink boxes :flower:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Nappies Storage (1).jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 65









Nappy Storage 2 (1).jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 55


----------



## Vici

No pic atm but mine are in 2 drawers as we have a drawer top changer x


----------



## Kota

as we're staying with family at the moment they are just stacked on a bookshelf shelf in our room... however I have grand plans for fluff towers once we're in our own place, :lol:


----------



## 4boys4years

I desperately need some storage, mine are piled on top of the settee, i have more than this now and i'm not sure my OH is impressed :haha:

https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/Photo0314.jpg

He always points them out to visitors though ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mine are stacked along a shelf above Alexs chest of drawers (used to be next to the changer when it was used)


----------



## retromum1

Just in case you missed is this is how I store mine :) Can you tell I'm very pleased with it!!! 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs243.snc4/39511_475650473241_501483241_6731413_2208104_n.jpg


----------



## Kota

retro i just LOVE that... showed my OH it and he just rolled his eyes... I think he knows whats coming! :lol:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Love that Nicki!!

Heres mine on the top two shelves of the book shelf on top of the stairs

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/nappies/stash1.jpg


----------



## leighbaby

Sebastians are in a basket in his wardrobe...and on the floor of his bedroom when I'm too lazy to put them away :blush:


----------



## gina8177

I have mine all stored in his changing table :)

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4777649987_b0018f6f70.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/4777642883_6f13e7fd77.jpg


----------



## kate.m.

Heres mine, they were all nice n neat, folded n buttoned up in their drawers, now theyre just thrown in! But at least theyre still in the drawers, even if it does look a bit messy inside! The labels r now diff aswell, as ive figured out what works n bought more pockets & AIos. The drawers now say: boosters n liners, all in 1s, muslin cloths (didnt realise how many of those id need!!!), pockets, bamboozles, wraps.
 



Attached Files:







nappies.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## kiwimama

4boys4years said:


> I desperately need some storage, mine are piled on top of the settee, i have more than this now and i'm not sure my OH is impressed :haha:
> 
> https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/Photo0314.jpg
> 
> He always points them out to visitors though ;)

This is where ours usually sit as well! :haha: If I can be bothered putting them away then they go in the second shelf of her changing table but there's barely enough room in the there as it is.


----------



## retromum1

Oh my goodness congratulations Kiwimama I just saw you got your BFP yesterday! That's fantastic news, congratulations xxx :cloud9:


----------



## xerinx

Heres mine.... ive ow had to rearrage it so wraps are on to now as when i took this pic i was missing about 20 nappies!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs216.snc4/39161_1468063256223_1072823694_31392533_6786764_n.jpg


----------



## jen1604

Umm...I just tend to store mine by having them chucked everywhere,all over the house.Probably need to sort out some actual form of storage soon really :blush: x


----------



## x-li-x

at the moment i keep them on the shelves of her changing table, but we are going to be investing in a cd rack or something soon, hubby said he will sort it, as i just dont have the space for everything on there now i have about 45 nappies , hes also said he will get a shelf to put up near the table for my wipes ect so they are easier to get instead of beding down all the time, got to love him sometimes  .x.


----------



## Rebaby

Ooooh pretty pictures :D

Toby's are in a basket on a shelf in his wardrobe

This is a totally rubbish pic (not taken for this purpose, just a general room pic!) but you can just see the basket and on the shelf underneath a WNOS and bubblebubs :D

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/Tobias/SSL22781.jpg


----------



## Mynx

I store mine on one shelf in our DVD shelving unit :lol: It's right next to the sofa, along with a crate full of wipes, bum creams, bibs, muslins, boosters and extra inserts.
 



Attached Files:







P7310019.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 23


----------



## bjl1981

I just use a chest of drawers, nothing exciting!!!!


----------



## subaru555

Wow girls, your stashes are gorgeous! :) Jac - that's just showing off :p :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

xxxjacxxx said:


> Love that Nicki!!
> 
> Heres mine on the top two shelves of the book shelf on top of the stairs
> 
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/nappies/stash1.jpg

Thats it im coming to get that blue latte BB :haha:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I finally have storage :)

https://i.imgur.com/SDArN.jpg

Only problem is i'm already running out of space :dohh:


----------



## twiggy56

duno why the pic is so small....and also I posted this on the other thread, but im damn proud of the tower..:haha: So im posting it again!! :rofl:

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020445.jpghttps://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020094.jpg


----------



## Mynx

twiggy56 said:


> duno why the pic is so small....and also I posted this on the other thread, but im damn proud of the tower..:haha: So im posting it again!! :rofl:
> 
> https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020445.jpghttps://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020094.jpg

That's a good idea! Is that just a regular cd tower? I might consider that for Evie's stash!


----------



## dougie

that tower is AMAZING!


----------



## Kota

twiggy, any chance you know the measurements of that tower? ie/ width and depth most importantly... I've found a tower I like but I just can't picture if its going to hold nappies well enough. :lol:


----------



## Jetters

Here's mine today (also in other thread!)
https://img838.imageshack.us/img838/9984/013cv.jpg


----------



## Rach28

I love fluff towers!!

We move house 2 weeks today and I can finally build Noahs fluff tower and fill it with pretties!!! :happydance::happydance:

I got ours from Ikea, think they were £15 and come in a range of colurs/wood type finishes :thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

aww thanks guys- I am rather smug about the tower :rofl:

Its just a regular CD tower Mynx but its perfect depth to hold nappies, and the shelves are changeable heights....this one from Argos for 20 quid! - its 'extra tall' as I have alotta fluff (and even then it doesnt all fit in the tower :blush:) Time for tower no.2? :haha:

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8752666/Trail/searchtext>CD+TOWER.htm

Kota- dimensions are in the link :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

How many nappies have you managed to fit in there hun?


----------



## twiggy56

there's 34 in that pic....but it depends on what nappies....V3s are bulkier than ittis...and Issys are bulkier than Flips....

but you can squish them in...probably about 6 in a section (with the gaps iv done between shelves). Its pretty flexible, you can cram them in.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Hmm I think I'd have to get 2 towers :rofl:


----------



## binxyboo

The first large basket contains things like cotton wool, wipes, sudocreme, nappy bags nappy liners etc.
The second basket contains nappies.
The bucket on the side is the nappy bucket. (I now have a second one as a waste bin too.)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs586.snc3/30891_396719621454_646376454_4528238_7605482_n.jpg


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I deff need some storage 
but I change Lyrik in my room her room the living room down stairs
I think I need 4 towers one for each room:)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs930.snc4/74311_1703890959945_1318122853_1848816_2658084_n.jpg


----------



## flubdub

I know its an old (ish) thread, but ohhh it puts me to shame! My nappies are in a plastic box under our coffee table :blush: they look so unloved. OH has promised me a cd tower now :mrgreen:
Would it be showing off if I put it in my living room? :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

my nappys are in the living room, i'll grab a pic for you when ive restocked the pile


----------



## Mynx

Mine have always been in the living room too, as that's where we change Evie :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Here is our storage for JuneBug's stash, I'm going to add baskets to the top to hold the wipes, solution, snappis, etc. 

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/215068_10150154149091267_515016266_6745776_2368691_n.jpg

This pic was before a lot of his diapers were in there but it shows where it is compared to the changing station...this is all in our bedroom
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/167214_10150089776546267_515016266_6299824_4565820_n.jpg


----------



## Kota

That set up looks great!


We finally got a fluff tower. 

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182954_10150175907385828_611280827_8667393_2499317_n.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

I've got shelves which are nice and high and out of her reach. :winkwink:

https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/IMAG0108.jpg


----------



## Elphaba

Currently mine are just stacked on one of the shelves of the changing table. Whilst it means they are handy for change time, it's not ideal as there's no sides to it and the stacks tend to topple over.

https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG0211.jpg


----------



## ellie

i love looking to see who's got the same nappies :haha:

K's room is a total tip atm so i dont have a pic but its a similar set up, theyre in a tall narrow bookcase basically. i also have a kind of fabric stand with fabric "shelves" (if that makes sense) where all his inserts / liners / small stock of eco sposies live. Mesh bags, wipes and the like live in his chest of drawers. It all needs a damn good tidy up and sort out though!


----------



## JellyBeann

Oooh, I need a tower to fill up! I haven't even got any fluff atm, but I need a tower to put all the future fluff in!!


----------



## SBB

I want I want!!! Mine are in his cupboard, never really thought about having them out on display but I'm going to see where they can go :D 

X x x


----------



## moomin_troll

ive just started my stash, but my mum bought me these boxes to store them in :D





Wraps are going in the top 2 boxes and nappies in the bigger box :)
ive also got a changing station that i will fill up with things downstairs....ive got terries on there atm and disposables for after birth and night time


----------



## mummyclo

I caved and bought a CD tower! It looks awesome and i have room to put some picture frames in there too....(for now until i get more nappies!!) I'll take a pic at soe point :D


----------



## flubdub

The beginnings of my stash tower :blush: still need a few more nappies though! It looks a little bare.

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/DSC00602.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/DSC00603.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/DSC00604.jpg


----------



## mommy43

^^ looks great but u definatly need more nappies :rofl:


----------



## flubdub

mommy43 said:


> ^^ looks great but u definatly need more nappies :rofl:

:rofl: Im on it! I've bought quite a few today :shy:


----------



## Tulip

Flub, you had ten in the post last week! :rofl:

I definitely need a fluff tower too. Mine are generally strewn around the house in various stages of drying and stuffing :blush: They should really be in his top drawer. I would LOVE to have say nappies on display, a box for boosters, a box for liners etc... But a nappy must be fully made up before DH reaches for it or he'll definitely forget something :-/ So the only nappies in Dillon's drawer are ready-to-use and hubby knows theyre safe :) 

Poor sod has been on a learning curve today:
"husband, Please leave the magnoball in the washing machine"
"Please secure the laundry tabs when you take a nappy off, so that I don't have to handle all the dirty ones on wash day :dohh:"
"Why are you using detergent on a nappy wash when you have both soap nuts AND ecoballs to choose from?"

Bless him...


----------



## flubdub

Tulip said:


> Flub, you had ten in the post last week! :rofl:
> 
> I definitely need a fluff tower too. Mine are generally strewn around the house in various stages of drying and stuffing :blush: They should really be in his top drawer. I would LOVE to have say nappies on display, a box for boosters, a box for liners etc... But a nappy must be fully made up before DH reaches for it or he'll definitely forget something :-/ So the only nappies in Dillon's drawer are ready-to-use and hubby knows theyre safe :)
> 
> Poor sod has been on a learning curve today:
> "husband, Please leave the magnoball in the washing machine"
> "Please secure the laundry tabs when you take a nappy off, so that I don't have to handle all the dirty ones on wash day :dohh:"
> "Why are you using detergent on a nappy wash when you have both soap nuts AND ecoballs to choose from?"
> 
> Bless him...

Haha, I know, but ebay ones take foreeever, and lets not forget the one he had on, and the ones dirty/drying :shy:

Ok ok, I need more nappies :rofl:


----------



## NaturalMomma

No pics right now but I just keep then in the bottom drawer of ds2's dresser.


----------



## NuKe

retromum1 said:


> Just in case you missed is this is how I store mine :) Can you tell I'm very pleased with it!!!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs243.snc4/39511_475650473241_501483241_6731413_2208104_n.jpg

ooooooooooooooooooh i think a trip to ikea is in order! my oh is gonna kill me :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

in LOs shelves

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn258/Hippy_Gemi/DSCF1333.jpg

I shoved them in too hard, and the back fell off!!​


----------

